# Dior - Miss Cherie



## sbetsy (Jan 25, 2006)

Has anyone tried this one? I tried it at sephora this weekend and can't stop thinking about it. It's elegant but not aged, if that makes any sense.


----------



## sweetza (Jan 26, 2006)

I love this perfume, its definetely unique and is one of those that becomes 'your scent' but in a good way.. if that makes any sense? but yes i love it!


----------



## fanny_ (Jan 26, 2006)

I really love it!
It's really sweet so you have to like smelling like candy....


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - it is so unique. Girly (I guess that's the candy sweetness) but sophisticated at the same time? I'm excited that I'm not alone in being fond of it. How neat would it be if we could make a "swatches" thread for perfume. Scratch n sniff computer screens LOL!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i hate the smell...but i liked the bottle


----------



## Scrangie (Feb 20, 2006)

I want this so bad... I smelled it in Sephora and I fell in love.  It's way different than I expected it to be... So good though... Not as candy sweet, which is okay.


----------



## pucci (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought this duty free in Thailand, I think it's much nicer on the skin than in the bottle.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 21, 2006)

really like it


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 2, 2006)

this is one of my favourite perfumes. I love sweet smelling perfumes. it smells like strawberries and cotton candy and some other things. this perfume is amazing. I got it as soon as it came out!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 2, 2006)

I love it! I wear it every other day now.


----------



## Suzy_H (Oct 3, 2006)

I am still on the fence with this one it reminds me a bit of Pink sugar but I think  I like PS more.


----------



## liv (Oct 21, 2006)

I want to try this!  I love the bottle, it's adorable.


----------



## juli (Oct 22, 2006)

Love Love Love Love this perfume!!! wow... I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried it at the mall one day just passing by... came home just thinking about it.  Thinking about it too much that I placed an order for it that nite. haha


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2006)

I LOVE THIS!! I fell in love with it the other day...sweet but sophisticated. It's the perfect transitional scent I think, sophisticated enough but not too "grown up". I mean hey, I'm 20, I don't wanna be wearing anything remotely musky or heavy until I'm older


----------



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

*I smelled this one on Saturday at Sephora, and I really liked it.  I didn't try it on though because I tried Lolita Lempicka right before that.  This is next on my list though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## hhunt2 (May 14, 2008)

Today I recieved a *Dior perfume set* from my boss as a _"thank you for taking care of my office while I was on vacation"_ gift.

It has...
Miss Dior Cherie, Dolce Vita, Jadore, Midnight Poison, & Dior Addict Shine.  
The Miss Dior Cherie is 'okay' (it will have grow on me; it has a sweet but "cheap" smell- not sure if I'm wording that correctly), but the bottle is way cute with the bow.  
I don't mind Addict and Jadore.  
But Dolce Vita & Midnight Poison-- now that stuff is strong.

What do you guys think about about the last 2 ??  Smells like an older women?  Im more of the fruity or classic Chanel type gal.


----------



## TUPRNUT (May 14, 2008)

I love Miss Cherie!  This is on the top of my to-buy list!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 14, 2008)

I love it, I have good memories connected to the smell =]


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 15, 2008)

I love it! I didn't get as much cotton candy from it (that's a good thing, I can't stand Pink Sugar.) I got strawberries, a bit of floral and butter.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 15, 2008)

I thought I loved it when I smelled it in the bottle but, I never wear it bc it smells so "woodsy" on me. It sort of smells like a grandma on me. But I love it when I smell it on some people.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

my favorite perfume.


----------

